# Quick Peninsula Herp



## NickGeee (Apr 28, 2016)

Afew weekends ago I headed down to the lower Mornington Peninsula, about an hour SE of Melbournes CBD.
I was keen to photograph some white-lipped snakes, and this time proved to finally be the day!.
First I did a circuit of a canoe dam surrounded by dense reeds on a resort that was close by another area I was keen to checkout. Even though it was high 10's and lighly raining I was very excited to see quite afew Swamp Skinks (L. coventryi) basking in the rain! They always seemed to be one step ahead of me, and as soon as I snuck up on one it turned into a bolt of green and black as it raced to shelter into the nearby reeds.
Although disheartened but also excited, I headed off and found this gorgeous beast.



Eastern three-lined skink (Acritoscincus duperreyi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
As the sun came out I decided to move off yet again, and almost immediately I stumbled upon this awesomely coloured White Lipped Snake (Drysdalia coronoides)!!!



White Lipped Snake (Drysdalia coronoides) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



White Lipped Snake (Drysdalia coronoides) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Thinking I wouldn't find much else, I was shocked to stumble upon this awesome snake! the pics dont do it justice unfortunately. 



Lowland Copperhead (Austrelaps superbus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
And here is an awesome little mantis I found under some hard rubbish.



Mantis by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Sorry for short thread...
Cheers!


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 29, 2016)

Awesome work mate.
I think I saw that awesome pic of the A.superbus posted up on Facebook the other day.
The first pic of the White Lip almost threw me off as being a Marsh Snake.

Great Shots!


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 29, 2016)

Very nice photos as usual Nick! I've been eyeing that white-lip for a while on your Flickr


----------



## Stuart (Apr 29, 2016)

Excellent post, thanks for sharing


----------



## NickGeee (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone!



ShaunMorelia said:


> Awesome work mate.
> I think I saw that awesome pic of the A.superbus posted up on Facebook the other day.
> The first pic of the White Lip almost threw me off as being a Marsh Snake.
> 
> Great Shots!


Cheers mate! The White lips do share quite afew similarities with marsh snakes I reckon.


----------

